# Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar - QUESTION



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I've read that lots of people have had success taking this mixed with honey and water. How much do you take? How much honey and water do you mix? What is the recepie? I'm going to try this once I know how much Braggs to take and how much water and honey I should mix with the Braggs. Thanks in advance to anyone and everyone who replies.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I have been taking Braggs for about 5 months and lately I have not needed it as my reflux is under control. Several times per day, I used 1/2 to 1 tsp in a glass of water without honey. I liked the taste of it, therefore only used it with water. For me it was the best.Char


----------

